# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  CV  DE MANUEL VASQUEZ RAMOS

## MANUEL VASQUEZ RAMOS

*Manuel Vásquez* 
 ______________________________________________  mavara28@hotmail.com    *MBA  Ingeniero Industrial con 16 años de experiencia en el manejo eficiente de procesos, personas y recursos; profesional altamente orientado a la consecución de logros*,* amplia trayectoria profesional  en los sectores Energía, Pesquero, Cementero, Siderúrgico, Agroindustrial  y Educación Universitaria. Usuario Líder en módulo  SD  ERP SAP en las  azucareras.  Miembro de la Sociedad de tecnólogos Azucareros y alcoholeros del Perú  (STAAP)  y Socio Activo de Rotary International.*  *Mi experiencia y conocimiento ha venido acompañada de grandes logros en empresas reconocidas  de primer nivel en donde he sobresalido por mi responsabilidad y toma de decisiones.*   *Algunas de mis competencias son: comunicación, flexibilidad, autonomía, creatividad, Asertivo, proactivo, trabajo  en equipo.*Temas similares: AVISO PUBLICO: CUIDADO CON EL USUARIO ANGIERR29 CON NOMBRE ANGIE RAMOS DE LA EMPRESA SPRAGO SAC CON RUC 20601250480, SON ESTAFADORES CUIDADO ESTAFADORES AVISO PUBLICO: CUIDADO CON EL USUARIO ANGIERR29 CON NOMBRE ANGIE RAMOS DE LA EMPRESA SPRAGO SAC CON RUC 20601250480, SON ESTAFADORES Artículo: ¡Sí se puede!, por Juan Manuel Benites Artículo: Vásquez: Mincetur impulsará nueva oferta de siete frutas de exportación Jorge Luis Ramos Villavicencio : Ing. Agrónomo U.N.P.R.G.  (CURRICULUM VITAE)

----------

